# Corner Shelves



## wajoe (May 29, 2010)

There are some beautiful pieces in this forum with so much attention to detail:thumbsup: ...probably a sacrilege to post these since I just half sanded the things and slapped some paint on, but they get the job done.:laughing:

My girlfriend and her sister share an in-law apartment with a very cramped kitchen. It's basically just a sink and a stove with one small cabinet over the sink. I made these to open it up a little bit. Corner where the walls meet is not square, of course, so I made a cardboard template first to get the correct angle for the short edge against the wall. Cut 45 degree out of the outer shelf corner for aesthetics/the walk way. They are 2 ft total length, would not recommend any longer than that without some better supports










Installed far apart enough for 2-buck-chuck bottles and whatever that sauce bottle on the middle shelf is:icon_confused:











View of kitchen from bathroom door. I also picked up the magnetic knife block and paper towel holder for them to reclaim a c-hair of counter space. Plywood puppy gate is my slapped together work too from a few months back. Had some scrap plywood sitting around and hinges and a latch were about $25 cheaper than a decent baby gate. Ahh... college budgets.












Supports were secured to the wall using #10 screws. I hit one stud on each support, the others I had to use anchors. Then I used about a half dozen #8 screws from the top to secure the shelf to the supports.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks good! Never sacrilige to post anything here.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Fine job, I'd say.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

They look a lot like what we did in the laundry area of our house when we relocated the washer/dryer from it's original perch in the kitchen (whose bright idea was it to put laundry rooms/areas inside of kitchens anyways?!?) to the basement and converted that space to a usable pantry. Nice work.


----------



## wajoe (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys.



ACP said:


> Never sacrilige to post anything here.


What if I start posting metal work? :shifty:


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

Good job. Always nice to utilize space as efficiently as possible and those shelves make good use of a small space that would have gone to waste or maybe held a painting/picture.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Wajoe,
Those shelves look fine. Don't ever be hesitant to post your work here. Your explanation of how you went about making them was good too. It shows you put a decent amount of thought into it. All the corners are clipped, you found the studs to mount them, spacing was thought out to insure the fit of the intended items. Good job.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

wajoe said:


> Thanks for the comments guys.
> 
> 
> 
> What if I start posting metal work? :shifty:


woodnthings has posted several metalwork projects... of course they are usually bench shelves or trolleys for woodworking tools, but it's not entirely sacreligious... especially if they're cool.


----------

